# Best resin



## C2crewman (Jan 31, 2020)

Where is the best and cheapest place to order alumilite or liquid diamonds?


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 1, 2020)

Turners warehouse for both is my go to place. But i only use the LD


----------



## TattooedTurner (Feb 1, 2020)

Turntex.com carries Alumilite but not LD. He’s in Texas so shipping wouldn’t take long at all. I use turnerswarehouse.com because it’s local in the Phoenix area, he also carries both and many other casting supplies.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Feb 1, 2020)

GIYF (Google Is Your Friend). LD goes on sale at different sites at a different time... turnerswarehouse, penkitmall, some Etsy vendors, thecraftattack,...


----------



## Marko50 (Feb 25, 2020)

I get mine directly from Alumilite. Guaranteed to be the freshest you can get.... because it does have a shelf life. If you buy it online, shipping is only about $7.50, regardless of how much you order and they ship the same day if you order before 4:00pm Central.


----------

